# Ollie Actually Posed



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oliver turned 5 months yesterday so I thought I would try to get a descent photo of him. I was lucky enough to get 2 shots that he posed for.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Awe, very cute!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

...such a cute little pose!!!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Great shots!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Awww he's stunning. His coat is so white!! Love the tilt - too cute.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Thank you everyone, I thought it was quite an accomplishment getting him to hold still long enough to get the shots.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Gorgeous photos of Ollie.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Such a handsome little boy


----------



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

.

He's sooooooo cute! Great pics.

.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Ollie looks most handsome in these photos!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Thanks all of you, you are too kind. Great to have this forum where we can all enjoy our own havs and everyone elses through pics and stories. I love it.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

What a cute pose - he's adorable.


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

That needs to be framed for sure!! He's a doll..

Nic & Darla


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I never thought about framing what a great idea, thank you.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Really nice!


----------



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

Very artistic looking photos. Ollie is so adorable!


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Ollie is adorable.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Thank you so much everyone. Ollie really appreciates your kindness as well.


----------

